# ***** reels



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi all just bought a rod and reel of eday,the reel is a spinning reel (egg beater) type, ***** 3000.has a rear drag lever, the lever is a joke, its loose where
joins back onto the body (support pin for lever) is to small,the screw that holds the lever together is too short so its in there doing nothing.while winding the line on the spool, its not covering all the spool correctly,so its just junk, the rod is a ***** blue ice 7 foot 8kg 2 piece,looks ok sturdy cant fault it for a low priced rod.but i havent had it in action yet, so if it suffers i will pass on any faults. buy at your own risk.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 2000 and a 6500 size which both are just fine. I have a 3500 which is kind of crappy however. I think there are a few in the range that have some problems. From what I can see, if you go for the ones that say "metal" in more places than the others, it works out better. my 3500 size is 100% plastic (except the spool), the other two are quite OK for the price.


----------



## mozza (Sep 27, 2009)

mine is metal body with alum spool,but its still [email protected]**** sh** not impressed


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Same mate, I got the 3000 and well lets just say I got what I paid for! infact I got less than what I paid for!

PP


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

paddleparra said:


> Same mate, I got the 3000 and well lets just say I got what I paid for! infact I got less than what I paid for!
> 
> PP


what did you pay for it - my 3500 only cost $13, so I cant really be too annoyed at a crappy reel.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

just under 4 times what you paid! ........; why is it every fishing shop I go to has a huge window! Those bastards see me comming from miles aways,,, :twisted:


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with them..... put the ~$20 towards some quality gear i reckon


----------

